# Flush Plants Grown in Super Soil?



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do plants grown in Subcool's Super Soil need to be flushed right before harvest?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 13, 2012)

No


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

No matters what I grow in I tend to always back off all the additives and just be waterin with plain clean water last 2 weeks of flowerin. But thats just what I does. Good Luck pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 13, 2012)

when going organic, most of us wont flush once. Just not needed, you dont get the heavy salt buildups contributed to chemical ferts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

You can't flush the super soil mixes. The nutes are part of the soils and in flushing them all you do is kill off parts of the microbes, that do the jobs of making the nutes better available to the plants


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 13, 2012)

no need to flush or purge or remove anything with organics...like what Ozzy said you'd just be effecting the rhizospheric colony, resulting in a poorer/inefficient uptake of nutrients...


----------



## slim82 (Jul 7, 2012)

do you really need nutes last two weeks? i thought you flushed all mediums last two weeks.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 7, 2012)

If you had two weeks left to live, would  you stop eating? 
I've never flushed, sometimes it just takes a little more curing to get it tasting great but that's jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2012)

Very few here flush their plants.  IMO, this is one of those old-school things that is simply not needed and is actually detrimental.  The only time I would ever flush my plants is if I had overnuted and they were showing nute burn, and that is chemical nutrients only.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Very few here flush their plants.  IMO, this is one of those old-school things that is simply not needed and is actually detrimental.  The only time I would ever flush my plants is if I had overnuted and they were showing nute burn, and that is chemical nutrients only.



My thoughts exactly.  Over nuted, give them a good flush.  Otherwise.....water, nute, love.


----------

